# On trail repair kit



## jazscam (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey boys,

I am learning the hard way what gear to keep in an "on trail/bike" repair kit.

So far, I have needed the following (and didn't have them);
Spare tube,
Pump,
Allen wrench kit,
Leather man,
and, as of today, a chain repair kit
Plus a bag for said tools.

What am I missing, before I need it?

Thanks,

J


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmm....A wad of napkins for ....and a pair of latex gloves for working on greasy chains...
You said chain repair kit, as in a Powerlink right and chain tool?
I like tire levers,makes things easier,,I also carry a AA size maglight and a rear Der. hanger.

You didnt expressly mention a patch kit, so is that on the "Things I DO carry list"?

CDT


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

I carry a multi-tool that has levers,chain tool, wreches, and screwdrivers. Its much lighter than the individual tools. I also carry insty-paches, a tube and a pump. All this fits in my mule with room to spare. I use an old bandanna to clean my hands or wrap large wounds.


----------



## jazscam (Aug 29, 2005)

*When Is it too much*

No, I don't carry a patch kit, I just have a spare tube. I didn't think I needed both, but I think I'll add one. Normally I have an air matress repair kit in my gear for longer travels. And yeah, I have a quick link (purchased today) now! Would have been great 12 hrs ago.

I just added the first aid trianglar bandage. My favorite type of bandanna.

Do you carry a first aid kit as well, or bike first, self second? I always have a little wallet with band-aids, tylenol and tums ([email protected] like that).

J


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

In addition to what has been mentioned, I always keep my mobile phone with me: just in case I break my leg on the trail, find somebody injured, get delayed and want to reassure people that I am still OK, or just want to be picked up because I am too tired and too far from home (my rides start from my front door)...


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My kit is dependent on what and where I'm riding but I generally carry the following stuff and although it sounds like a lot, it doesn't weigh much and I'm ready for whatever befalls me (or other folks) on the road or trail

spare tube, patches, and tire levers (these go in a seat bag)

In a frame bag I carry:

chain tool and quick link
small adjustable wrench (I ride a lot of vintage bikes with nuts)
small philips screwdriver (works well with the chain tool)
pump
spare cables
chain lube
multi tool

My first aid kit goes in my backpack or paniers... I'll go without everything else but will rarely leave home without this.


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

Okay, explain to me why a multi-tool matters? I carry a tube, CO2 cartridge and chain tool I have the tube in a sock which functions as a cloth if I need it. I carry no multitool. I check all my bolts prior to hitting the trail. Other than a flat tire or broken chain, what else could go wrong? Some of you are carrying rambo survival gear. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

other stuff from multitool - allen keys for seat/seat post/pedals, screwdrivers for gears
my multi has tyre levers as well


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Guppie58 said:


> Okay, explain to me why a multi-tool matters? I carry a tube, CO2 cartridge and chain tool I have the tube in a sock which functions as a cloth if I need it. I carry no multitool. I check all my bolts prior to hitting the trail. Other than a flat tire or broken chain, what else could go wrong? Some of you are carrying rambo survival gear. Maybe I've just been lucky.


Too be sure I am usually 'over-tooled'..But I think some of us just like gadgets in general..
I forgot, but one poster was right, it depends on where I am riding. Around the subdivision/local dirt I pack light... 2-3 hour rides I pack more
CDT


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

"Some of you are carrying Rambo survival gear. Maybe I've just been lucky."

I think you have been lucky and I carry a kit as much for myself as I do for my riding mates or folks I meet on the trail who might be in need of some roadside assistance and don't really hamper my ability to bomb up hills or run at speed. 

My bikes leave the house in A1 shape and rarely need anything aside from a small adjustment but it's those other unprepared folks who are generally pretty grateful that I carry what I do.

I also ride some long distances in a day and could easily find myself 20 miles or more from home in need of some repair or adjustment so tools offer some peace of mind.

I've only had one flat in the last 2000 or so miles and that happened on a day when I wasn't carrying anything... I was lucky that I was within walking distance of the LBS and the irony is that it had been my destination as I was going to purchase new tyres.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Sixty Fiver...
I too carry stuff for myself and perhaps to help someone out. Along that idea, I carry an 8spd and 9spd power link...We spent 45 minutes trying fixing a blown chain once when an 8spd link woulda made it 10 minutes! Of course EVERYONE had 9spd powerlinks :madman: 
And while the bike _leaves_ the house in A1 shape, it can easily (Esp under me) drop to 'C-' shape on the trail 
Tony


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I use my chain tool to repair chains whenever possible as I am not fond of power links... if someone has a 9 speed and needs my help they might end up with a slightly shorter chain as I don't use any 9 speed chain and don't carry repair links for those... I'm not fond of the SRAM power links as they have been the cause of my only chain failures in the past few years... KMC links work better and don't come undone at inopportune times..

On long trips I carry a few extra links of matching chain in my paniers in the event I need to make a serious chain repair and my XC tourer even has spoke holders on the rear stay although I don't normally pack extra spokes.


----------



## Low Speed Endos (May 2, 2006)

In addition to the other items already mentioned (but not the latex gloves), I bring along cable ties. I used them just this morning to hold a spoke in place when one of the spoke nipples broke.

On this same ride, we also used cable ties to get a rear derailleur and chain out of the way when someone's derailleur hanger snapped. This made his walk back to the car better since he could coast down the hills.

Steve


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Being ready for trail repairs is important, but a careful lookover before you leave the house helps a lot. 

Rotate the wheel and tap the spokes with a screwdriver. If you hear. "plink plink plink, plink plink plink, plink plink PLONK..." You might have discovered a loose spoke and saved yourself from a bent rim. 

Check for loose chainring bolts, pulley screws, inspect the cables etc...

As for what you're missing. ...Well it might have been mentioned is the other replies, but its always good to have a cell phone and waterproof matches.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Good tips above, here's what I would add.

If you use sealant in your tires and have a flat, installing a tube on the trail can be really messy - and if you have rim brakes the mess can be more than just a nuisance. I bring along a couple of shop towels on most rides in a zip lock bag. They also double as toilet paper (I do a lot of long rides, and you never know). The zip lock bag keeps them dry, and if I use them for a "gastrointestinal event", I can pack them out in a less unpleasant manner.

I learned this lesson in an endurance race this summer - I got a flat, put in a tube, got sealant all over my rims, and I had no good way to clean it off. Leaves sort of helped, but not really. Braking sucked the rest of the day - thankfully it was the rear wheel, for which it is easier to finesse bad brakes.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Duct tape. I used to stick a couple of strips to the outside of the ziplock bag that I use for spare tubes, paper towels, and tire levers. But when it came time to use the duct tape, I could never get it unstuck from the bag. I now have the duct tape stuck to a piece of waxed paper that's kept with the rest of the stuff inside the bag.


----------



## benjamin921 (Sep 1, 2006)

Multi tool - just yesterday one of the guys I was riding with had a loose headset. Pulled out the multi tool and make a quick trail side repair. One other time I have actually used the multi tool was to adjust brakes (tighten the cable). 
Co2.
Cahin tool.
Glueless patches.
Spoke wrench.


----------



## rockeater (Nov 5, 2005)

Now the $100,000 question is...

How do you carry all of this stuff? I carried a multi-tool, tube, Co2 cartridges, and my cell phone in my underseat bag for a few months, and before I knew it, my bag was toast due to overweight. I had a fairly big bag, and I had no room for anything more.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have two options for carrying water and the kit: A waistbag with separate pockets for a bottle and a mobile phone, or a camelback-style pack.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

rockeater said:


> How do you carry all of this stuff?


Hydration pack.


----------



## benjamin921 (Sep 1, 2006)

Camelback.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

*this applies more to road but....*

I make sure that all my bikes have about $10 stashed somewhere in them just in case. You never know when you might need a little cash, if you run out of tubes and patches and meet someone on the trail willing to sell (not that likely since I tend to overpack and am usually the one supplying people) or want to grab a post ride beer or a mid ride gatorade or gas on the way home (if ya forget your wallet). ya never know and cash tends to be the ultimate multi tool.

as far as non monetary items go here is what I pack:
multi tool with chain tool, spare tube, patch kit (used as back up, usually the new tube goes in first and I repatch at home), tire levers (better than the ones on the multitool), pump, leatherman (handy for the pliers, file and knife, otherwise use the multi tool), spare powerlink (for a while I actually carried a spare chain), small thing of insect repellent and cell phone (in case all else fails)

These things differ depending on how you ride, I've never broken a derailler hanger so I don't carry one, but for a while was snapping chains (don't ask) so I carried a whole one. This is very atypical, but it was what I needed.

If you break spokes a lot, carry them, if not don't, same thing for cables, ect. Asses your own needs, but at the very least bring a multi tool with chain tool, tube, pump or C02 and cartridges (pump is better) and cash. above all bring knowledge of how to use these items.

edit: someone already mentioned this, but cable ties too. small and very usefull


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

I carry:
Spare tube
Patch Kit
Mini pump
Presta / schrader adaptor
Topeak Alien multi tool (allens, 8,9,10 wrenchs, screwdrivers, spoke wrench, knife, chain tool)
Toilet paper in ziplock.
4 links of spare chain
Kevlar spoke replacment cord (never used one, but could be handy)
Spare derailleur hanger
Chainring bolt spanner (also works for suspension bushings)


----------

